# Looking to meet friends in Athens



## worker-bee (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi,

I'm a young professional from Canada living in downtown Athens for the next month or so. I've been soaking up the local culture, but given that I don't speak any Greek, am feeling a little isolated. Drop me a note if you're in a similar situation and interested in exploring Athens and the islands. 

Keith


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

If you can put up with an old fogey in his 50s, feel free to join me for coffee in Filellinon any day/ Look for the idiot with the PC on the table


----------



## gonesimera (Apr 10, 2012)

xenos said:


> If you can put up with an old fogey in his 50s, feel free to join me for coffee in Filellinon any day/ Look for the idiot with the PC on the table


Hi,

Where in Filellinon do you go? I am in Koukaki.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

there are 3 coffee shops opposite St Pauls Anglican church. Look for the idiot with the computer!! im not difficult to spot!


----------



## bella2776 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm from usa living in downtown Athens for a few month or so. I don't speak any Greek, am feeling a little lost. Drop me a note if you're in a similar situation.

Bella


----------



## FcoJavier (Mar 15, 2014)

bella2776 said:


> I'm from usa living in downtown Athens for a few month or so. I don't speak any Greek, am feeling a little lost. Drop me a note if you're in a similar situation.
> 
> Bella


Hi Bella

I´m a Spaniard guy that moved to Athens few weeks ago. It would be great to talk to you ;-)

Javier


----------



## karenh1963 (Jul 5, 2014)

*mid fifty's couple, wanting to move to Greece*



xenos said:


> If you can put up with an old fogey in his 50s, feel free to join me for coffee in Filellinon any day/ Look for the idiot with the PC on the table


Hi xenos

mid fifty's couple, wanting to move to Greece, can we ask you if you know what the island of Evia is like especially expats communities around we could chat and find out more, also what is Athens like to live, seams like a big city and very hustle bustle?lol

We are both retired pub landlords but could be tempted to start up again a small bar or tavern? any feedback would be very welcome. 

Karen


----------

